# Swapping my home (tracker mortgage) - House Swap is it possible?



## Scooby (30 Jun 2019)

Hi there, 

We currently live in an urban area, bought in 2006 and have a BOI tracker mortgage.  Four children later we now would love to sell up and move to the country only unfortunately we cannot afford this option at the moment as house prices are creeping up at a very fast pace around here.   A friend of mine lives in the country and would love to move closer to a town/urban area.  I suggested we house swap! I would safely say both houses would be valued much the same. 

Has anyone here ever heard of this being done in Ireland or even been through the process themselves? Is it possible to transfer our tracker to my friends house, to put my friends name on our deeds and ours on her house deeds.  

Is there something about making a transaction legally binding you have to agree a price of eg. €1 we buy hers for and we sell ours for €1. 

This probably sounds ridiculously unrealistic but can anyone shed any light on this for me or point me in the right direction.  
We desperately want to move before our children get too big and to give them some more space to play and explore.  Its having a negative effect on them not having the space to do this safely.  

Any advice is greatly appreciated. 

thank you


----------



## luckystar (1 Jul 2019)

Of course you can. But it would be a straightforward sale. Boi allow a tracker mover - it's your rate plus 1%. Allow for stamp duty and legal fees.


----------

